# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Hardware] CPC Hardware N°37 est sorti !

## Doc TB

Habituellement, lorsqu’on rédige le numéro d’été de Canard PC Hardware, on pense soleil, transat et Mojito. Pour ce numéro, l’état d’esprit fut nettement plus sombre : Lord Casque Noir, Jérôme Darnaudet, cofondateur de Canard PC, est mort le mois dernier. Nous avons décidé de lui rendre hommage en lui dédiant ce numéro. Casque était un grand amateur de Hardware et, si ce magazine a vu le jour (et existe encore) aujourd’hui, c’est grâce à lui. Vous trouverez donc un hommage des Doc’ ( Kant, Caféine, TB ) qui l’ont côtoyé successivement depuis 20 ans ainsi que – fin de la parenthèse larmoyante – une biographie délirante remplie de photos et de dessins stupides. Surpuissant !

Côté matos, nous avons profité des 50 ans d’Intel et des 40 ans du 8086 pour vous préparer un gros dossier sur l’épopée des microprocesseurs. Vous n’y trouverez pas de longues litanies de spécifications techniques, mais plutôt une balade historique dans les coulisses des fabricants de CPU. Nous parlerons de l’émergence de l’électronique puis des circuits intégrés avant d’embrayer sur les premiers microprocesseurs (Intel 4004, 8008, 8080, Zilog Z80, MOS 6502, etc.) puis sur les grandes évolutions des architectures du 8086 jusqu’à aujourd’hui. L’ensemble est farci d’anecdotes sur les petites combines – des coups de génie aux plus gros fiascos – qui ont façonné l’informatique moderne.

Nous vous avons aussi préparé un dossier sur les multiples gadgets d’espionnage qui rencontrent (étrangement !) un grand succès sur Amazon et sur les sites chinois types Aliexpress ou Banggood. Ne comptez pas les utiliser pour épier vos salariés, votre femme de ménage, vos clients Airbnb ou même vos enfants : dans (presque) tous les cas, c’est parfaitement illégal. Nous avons tout de même testé les différents types de mouchards (des caméras cachées aux trackers GPS en passant par les keyloggers) pour savoir à quoi nous avions affaire. Certains peuvent présenter un intérêt pratique dans quelques cas particuliers. Bien sûr, nous publions également une analyse juridique de Grand Maitre B qui vous dissuadera – nous en sommes sûrs ! – de céder à la tentation.

Ce numéro 37 contient aussi plusieurs comparatifs. D’abord : les kits Wi-Fi, destinés à couvrir une grande surface ou à offrir des fonctions plus évoluées que les box, et qui ont le vent en poupe depuis l’arrivée du Google Wi-Fi. Dans un autre domaine, nous avons aussi testé une douzaine d’appareils permettant de mesurer la consommation électrique (wattmètres autonomes, prises connectées, etc.). De quoi faire la chasse au gaspillage énergétique ! Nous vous parlerons aussi de Kaby Lake-G (CPU Intel et GPU AMD dans une même puce), de l’U2F (Universal 2nd Factor) destiné à remplacer les mots de passe, et de tout un tas d’autres choses de l’Oculus Go au Roland MT-32 en passant par les nouvelles 3Dfx Voodoo de 2018 (si si). Bref, l’idéal pour glandouiller sur la plage ou dans d’autres lieux d’aisance…

----------


## tonton-thon

Superbe hommage à Casque, sincèrement.

Et excellent numéro comme d'habitude  :;):

----------


## Narm

> Superbe hommage à Casque, sincèrement.
> 
> Et excellent numéro comme d'habitude


Je plussoie, toujours un grand moment de le recevoir. 
Par contre, est-ce mon numéro qui est défectueux ou vous avez changé de papier ?
Celui de mon exemplaire est plus rêche et beaucoup moins agréable que les derniers numéros...ça me rappelle les premiers  ::ninja::

----------


## Marmottas

Scandale ! J'attendais une mise à jour du dossier " pistolets à eau " !

(N'empêche que c'est une question sérieuse : j'attends la date)

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

> Je plussoie, toujours un grand moment de le recevoir. 
> Par contre, est-ce mon numéro qui est défectueux ou vous avez changé de papier ?
> Celui de mon exemplaire est plus rêche et beaucoup moins agréable que les derniers numéros...ça me rappelle les premiers


C'est la même chose sur CanardPC... Certains apprécient ce changement mais d'autres non. On va devoir faire une pétition pour retrouver l'ancien papier !  ::P:

----------


## barbarian_bros

Concernant l'article sur le MT-32 : 
-Il n'y a pas de prise jack 3.5mm stéreo pour le line-out sur les modèles plus récents, mais une prise 'casque' stéréo en jack 6.5.
-La carte LAPC-I (i pour Intel, il existe la LAPC-N pour les ordis NEC) n'intègre pas l'équivalent d'un MT-32, mais l'équivalent de son successeur le CM-32L
-Si Sierra a autant supporté le MT-32 dans ses jeux (en commençant par King's Quest IV, qui en 1988 était à la fois le premier jeu à supporter la carte AdLib  mais aussi le premier à supporter le MT-32), ce n'est pas seulement par goût de la technique : si le MT-32 était évidemment distribué aux USA dans les magasins de musique par les distributeurs habituels de Roland, Sierra avait négocié un accord pour le distribuer dans les magasins de matériel informatique et de jeux Vidéos.

La gamme :
-MT-32 rev.0 : pas de prise casque, sensible au bug 'buffer overflow', erreur de 'sustain'.  DAC sur 15 bits
-MT-32 rev.1 old : circuits légèrement revus, pas de prise casque, sensible au bug 'buffer overflow', 'erreur de sustain'. DAC sur 15 bits.
-MT-32 rev.1 new : bug 'buffer overflow' corrigé, reconnaissable à la présence de la prise casque à l'arrière (3 jacks 6.5 au lieu de deux). Beaucoup moins de 'souffle' sur la sortie audio. DAC sur 16 bits.
-CM-32L : version 'Computer Music' (boitier beige sans écran ni boutons de contrôle à part le volume). Intègre 33 sons supplémentaire (principalement des percussions et des effets sonores).
-LAPC-I/LAPC-N : carte ISA regroupant un CM-32L et une interface MIDI MPU-401
-CM-32P : ceci n'est pas un synthétiseur Roland LA. le 'P' veut dire 'PCM', le boitier est équipé d'un lecteur de 'cartes-mémoires' propriétaires pour stocker des samples.
-CM-64 : intègre le CM-32L et le CM-32P dans un seul boitier.
-CM-500 : intègre un CM-32L pour la synthèse LA et l'équivalent d'un SC-55 (expandeur General Midi/Roland GS).

'Buffer Overflow' : Sur les 2 premiers modèles le buffer peut être saturé si il n'y a pas un délai de 400ms entre les messages Sysex. Quand on utilise un MT-32 avec Dosbox on peut utiliser l'argument 'delaysysex' pour éviter le bug. Sur un PC d'époque l'émulateur MPUSoft (qui émule une MPU-401 sur un simple port joystick/gameport) a une option similaire.

'Sustain' : sur les premiers modèles le 'sustain' n'a pas de durée par défaut, une note 'maintenue' sans précision de durée reste bloquée jusqu'à ce qu'on lui applique un fade-out ou qu'une autre note soit jouée sur le même canal. C'est très fréquent quand on utilise un 'vieux' MT-32 avec les jeux Européens. Ceux-ci n'ont supporté la gamme MT-32 qu'à partir de 1990-1991, et sont donc prévus pour de CM-32L ou des LAPC-I où le sustain a une durée par défaut.


Sur un PC moderne on peut profiter des musiques MT-32 avec Dosbox ou ScummVM, avec un câble USB<->MIDI... par contre ne prenez pas un câble noname 1er prix sur ebay... vous risquez selon les cas que ça ne marche pas du tout ou que certains instruments ne sonnent pas juste (erreur d'attribution de canal).
J'avais un cable acheté 8€ sur ebay, et sur certains morceaux les musiques sont étranges (basse au lieu de percussion par exemple)...  Avec une interface Roland UM-One mkII (30€ sur Amazon) bizarrement je n'ai plus aucun problème.



Et si ça vous tente, quelques (environ 150) musiques de jeux enregistrées sur mon MT-32 "Rev.1 old" :
*Roland MT-32 Game Music*

----------


## Dandu

Merci (pour la prise casque, j'ai qu'un vieux modèle et pas mal de sites disent que c'est une prise 3,5, donc merci de la correction)

----------


## barbarian_bros

Je n'ai aussi qu'un vieux modèle (Rev.1 'old' )... je rêve de choper un jour un CM-32L/CM-64/CM-500 pour pouvoir profiter de tous les instruments des jeux 'post 1990'.
Ou un Rev.1 'new' pour éviter les bugs de sustain...
J'ai des archives d'un compositeur JV que je ne peux pas enregistrer correctement car elles ont été composées pour un LAPC-I/CM-32L, il e manque des instruments et en plus j'ai des notes bloquées en sustain.

Mais pas évident de trouver un Roland CM-xx à moins de 200€ alors qu'un MT-32 rev.0/rev1.old ça se trouve à 70€ avec un peu de patience.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Bonjour,

Est-ce que vous parlez un peu des caméras de chasse et des logiciels qui vont avec ?

C'est un matos qui m'intéresserait pour poser sur un rucher.

----------


## zfil

J'avoue que j'ai été un peu surpris du test du raspi 3B+ ...

Vous vous attendiez a quoi exactement ? C'est juste une évolution incrémentale pour le même prix et un peu plus performante.
Nulle part ils ont vendu un "vrai" ethernet Gb y'a pas d’arnaque. De même le non changement du SOC graphique est totalement assumé ...
https://www.raspberrypi.org/blog/ras...s-sale-now-35/

----------


## Dandu

C'est pas parce que c'est assumé de faire un truc moisi qu'on doit pas dire que c'est moisi  ::o:

----------


## zfil

> C'est pas parce que c'est assumé de faire un truc moisi qu'on doit pas dire que c'est moisi


Ah d'accord ouais lolz super ça explique tout, merci pour cet échange  :;):

----------


## LebronJames2310

salut tout le monde j'avais une question a vous posés a propos d'une carte mère est ce que quelqu'un pourrais m'aider svp ?

----------


## Flad

> salut tout le monde j'avais une question a vous posés a propos d'une carte mère est ce que quelqu'un pourrais m'aider svp ?


Tu trouveras probablement réponse ici : http://forum.canardpc.com/forums/16-...ix-Conseils%29

----------


## SFK94

Super numéro, bel hommage surtout.
J'ai trouvé le dossier sur les cpus super intéressant ce qui m'a d'ailleurs donner envie de replonger dans mes cours d'architectures... Bref, tout comme un dossier sur le ba-ba de l'électronique, cela serait intéressant de faire de même pour les cpu, voire même proposer un tutoriel "fais ton cpu", il doit bien y avoir moyen d'en simuler sa construction...

----------


## bambibreizh

> [...] cela serait intéressant de faire de même pour les cpu, voire même proposer un tutoriel "fais ton cpu", il doit bien y avoir moyen d'en simuler sa construction...


Je n'ai pas les numéros sous la main, mais il y a une dizaine de numéro (à la louche), il y avait eu une grande explication sur les CPUs avec tout plein de détails sur les différents étages, rôles des instructions, etc... Il y avait même (de mémoire) une explication sur la conception à base de matrice de portes logiques.
A confirmer par quelqu'un ayant une meilleure mémoire que moi (ou les numéros sous la main).

----------


## moimadmax

Concernant les articles sur la mesure de consommation, pour ceux qui ont encore un compteur avec les 2 boutons bleus, il est possible de faire comme linky. http://www.magdiblog.fr/gpio/teleinf...ur-electrique/ avec ce montage là http://hallard.me/pitinfo/
Perso j'ai fais ça sur un raspberry pi et ça donne ça :

----------


## hurrican

Honnêtement très déçu par le reportage pour les processeurs. Ca sent à plein nez le public reportage fourni par Intel avec les photos en package pour leur anniversaire.

On aborde par exemple le 6800, puis plus rien on passe à côté des 68000 et successeurs des Amiga, Atari, Mac, puis des PowerPC. On passe sur les processeurs Risc  alors que les machines les utilisant étaient répandues jusque dans les années 2000 pour certains et même toujours utilisé pour des solutions embarquées
quid des Next, Station SUN, MIPS et j'en oublie beaucoup... Elles ont fait le paysage professionnel et domestique pendant des années... Au début les PC étaient surtout vendus pour de la bureautique puis on a essayé de les rendre joueurs mais bon avant le vga, c'était pas vraiment ça. le CGA et l'EGA peinaient par rapport à des machines plus polyvalentes, et pour le son il fallait des cartes assez chères pour sortir autre chose que des bips..

Ou alors il faudrait au moins prévenir que c'est un article juste pour les machines de jeu, pas pour l'informatique ou la micro informatique en général

----------

